# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Cyclus en basale tempratuurcurve

## v2nes

dit is me cyclus en ik ben benieuwd wat jullie er van vinden?
krijg ik nu een eisprong en wanneer?
we willen graag zwanger worden,maar voor mij was het een beetje een opsessie geworden.
volgens mij ziet het er wel aardig uit.
me cyclus is ook erg regelmatig de ene keer 30 dagen de andere keer 31.
hier zijn ze: maand november
36.9 eerste cyclusdag ongi
36.7 ongi
36.7 ongi
38.8 ongi
36.8 ongi
36.8
36.4
36.2
36.4
36.4
36.7
36.5
36.7
37 ziekjes dag 18
36.8 ziekjes
36.8 ziekjes
36.7
37
37.1
37.2
37.2
37
37
37
37.1
37.2
37
36.8
36.7 1 dag voor me periode

----------


## v2nes

ik weet dat ik nu een eisprong heb, het is nu afwachten

----------


## Luuss0404

Hopelijk komt er iets positiefs uit!
Ik geloof niet dat er een normale curve is, de ene vrouw is anders ongesteld dan de andere...

----------


## christel1

Begin je te tellen van de eerste dag van je ongesteldheid ? Want dan zou je op dat 8, als ik kan tellen vanaf je eerste dag dat je ongesteld bent en een temperatuur hebt van 36,2 graden je eisprong hebben, maar je vermeldt dat je een lange cyclus hebt, dus kan ik ook verkeerd zijn...Heb gezien dat je dag 18 vermeldt waar ik nog maar aan 14 kom. Wil je de thermometermethode gebruiken moet je beginnen met je temperatuur te meten vanaf dag 1 van je maandstonden, op het moment dat je temperatuur daalt, krijg je binnen de 24 uur je eisprong.... en dan is het moment om sex te hebben en de dagen erna natuurlijk, ook de dag ervoor, spermacellen leven 72 uur... Ook 's morgens nemen, als je nog in bed ligt en ongeveer op hetzelfde tijdstip. Ik had een hele korte cyclus, 21-24 dagen en bij mij lag mijn eisprong tussen de 8-10de dag na de eerste dag van het begin van mijn maandstonden. Als jij zoals je het zegt een lange cyclus hebt en de temperatuur na dag 8 het laagste is, reken je ergens verkeerd uit. Ik zal het eens opzoeken op google voor je 
christel

----------


## christel1

Wat zijn je vruchtbare dagen?
Wanneer je je temperatuur keurig bijhoudt, zul je zien dat er twee temperatuurniveaus zijn: 
Die van vóór de eisprong en die van erna. Voor de eisprong, in de eerste cyclusfase, is je basale lichaamstemperatuur (de temperatuur van je lichaam ‘in rust’) iets lager. Rond de eisprong stijgt de temperatuur met tenminste 0,2°C. Veroorzaker is het hormoon progesteron, dat in je tweede cyclusfase door het gele lichaam wordt aangemaakt. Dit hormoon stimuleert het baarmoederslijmvlies om zich klaar te maken voor de innesteling van een eventuele bevruchte eicel. Het gele lichaam wordt overigens ook wel eens corpus luteum genoemd. Het ontstaat zodra het rijpe eiblaasje (follikel) openbarst en zich met bloed vult. De cellen van de follikelwand dringen de met bloed gevulde holte binnen en beladen zich met een gele kleurstof, vandaar de naam. Uit wetenschappelijke onderzoeken blijkt dat de eisprong over het algemeen plaatsvindt in een periode van twee dagen vóór de temperatuursverhoging tot een dag erna. Wanneer jouw cyclus een beetje regelmatig is, dan zijn die dagen dus na een paar maanden redelijk te voorspellen. Seks op deze dagen vergroot de kans op zwangerschap. Je maandstonden moeten wel op dat 1 van de temperatuursmeting volledig doorgekomen zijn, niet een klein beetje bloedverlies dus 

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan ..... bij mij heeft het in ieder geval gewerkt

----------


## christel1

Waarom ik erbij zet dat je mag vrijen voor de verhoging van je lichaamstemperatuur is voornamelijk omdat een eicel maar 12-24 uur vruchtbaar is, als je dan wacht tot je lichaamstemperatuur gestegen is, kan het soms al te laat zijn om nog het gewenste resultaat te hebben. Spermacellen kunnen tot 72 uur overleven.... en zeker niet gaan panikeren als het niet binnen de maand lukt, bij mij heeft het ook 6 maand geduurd bij mijn tweede....

----------


## v2nes

bedankt voor de info 
ik heb ook een andere curve waar je het beter ziet, stuur ik later vandaag.
dan is het rond dag 15/16.
ik bwgin met eerste dag dat ik echt ongesteld word tot dag voor ik ongesteld wiordt

----------


## v2nes

36.7 ongi
36.5
36.3
36.4
36.7 laatste dag ongi dag 5
36.7
36.7
36.4
36.6
36.4 dag 10
36.6
36.6
36.5
36.6
36.4 dag 15
36.8
36.9
36.7
37.0
36.9 dag 20
36.8
37.0
36.9
36.8
37.0 dag 25
36.9
37.2
37.1
37.0
36.9 laatste dag voor ongi

----------


## christel1

Als ik het goed bekijk dan zie ik dat je je eisprong mag verwachten rond dag 16-17 omdat je temperatuur op dag 15 het laagste is, dus de beste periode om de vrijen is dag 14-15 tot en met dag 19-20, blijf je temperatuur opnemen dus en als je temperatuur hoog blijft, rond 37 graden is de kans heel groot dat je zwanger bent, de temperatuur moet hoog blijven tot je normaal je maandstonden krijgt, blijven je maandstonden uit dan is de kans groot dat je zwanger bent. Ik voelde dit ook direct aan mijn borsten vanaf de bevruchting dan eigenlijk, die stonden direct strak en ik had precies een maatje groter... (van b cup tot op het einde DD cup)..... Besef wel dat spermacellen aan kwaliteit verliezen als je alle dagen sex hebt, dus om de 2 dagen kan ook omdat spermacellen 72 uur leven. En mannelijke cellen zwemmen sneller naar het schijnt dan vrouwelijke (allé of je een jongen wilt of een meid), maar ik zeg altijd als ze maar gezond zijn, veel succes en veel plezier....

----------


## v2nes

oke bedankt hoor, maar ik dacht als je temp omhoog gaat na de dal van 36.4 dat dan je eisprong is en dat je dan daarna te laat bent, dat je dus voor de stijging moet klussen.

----------


## christel1

Nee, net voor de eisprong daalt je temperatuur, de daaropvolgende 24-48 uur krijg je je eisprong, een eicel blijft 12-24 vruchtbaar, dus de theorie is, klussen als je temperatuur daalt of gedaald is, en de daarop volgende dagen.... als je ziet dat je temperatuur omhoogschiet is het de dag van je eisprong maar als je dan niet kan klussen zoals je het zegt, ben je misschien te laat.... dus klussen voor en na zou ik zeggen.....

----------

